# Multi ( teal/red) X Cell with black and yellow " koi" HM



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

This pair is not impressive. At all :/ But I have crappy tap water so I would like to see how long fins Holden up, since I have only bred PK. I plan on keeping the WC's daily to ensure there is no ammonia or nitrite that could cause curling.

Hatched 1/120
Feeding on BBS only since free swimming ( no sBD that I have seen) 
Suck debris from bottom of the tank 2x a day
Feeding 2-3x a day
Ten gallon tank is now full and I started 50 % daily WC

Here are bad pics of dad lol I do not have any of mom ( wasn't home while they spawned) and mom has since jumped out of the tiny half inch feeing hole in the lid to her container... ugh! She was just cello with black and yellow " koi" markings. Should be an interesting match!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 863946


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Small spawn about 30-40 I think I can count. Still doing 50%Wc a day anyway. I can see tiny dorsals and anals! They are 10 days old


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

FRy are now 23 days and starting to try grated salmon. Still eating BBS and getting 50% WC almost daily.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh, look how big they are already!


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the blues. The almost look like they have a bit of butterfly in them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

5 weeks, 2 days


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)




----------

